# Civilian Traffic Enforcement



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

How many I incidents like this have to take place before they realize this is a bad idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

In related news, water is wet.


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)

I like the guy at the end slapping the lights / trunk 😂😂


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

JL01930 said:


> I like the guy at the end slapping the lights / trunk 😂😂


Dispatch, vehicle has a left tail light out.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

You couldn’t pay me enough money to dress up in a cop-like uniform, wearing a traffic vest that says “NYPD” in the middle of NYC with no gun (or self defense weapon of any sort), no vest, and no law enforcement authority. It’s a miracle in my eyes that more of these guys don’t get seriously injured or killed every year.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

assuming the agents had to generate a report I wonder if they still made it on time to their overnight shift at the circle K


----------

